# Hong Kong set to ban vaping completely



## Hooked (15/2/19)

"Last October, Hong Kong’s chief executive promised a total ban on e-cigarettes, and now a bill has been introduced to do just that. The proposed law will have its first reading in the Legislative Council on Feb. 20.

If passed into law, the bill will ban sales, manufacture, importation, distribution, or promotion of vapor products and heat-not-burn (HNB) tobacco products in Hong Kong, according to the South China Morning Post. A conviction for any of these crimes could result in up to six months in jail and a fine of 50,000 Hong Kong dollars (about $6,370 U.S.). The stated purpose of the ban is to prevent youth use leading to uptake of combustible products." ...

"The proposed law does not criminalize possession for personal use, although vaping in a non-smoking area could be punished by fines of up to 5,000 Hong Kong dollars ($637 U.S.). According to the Post, *police and other officials will have more power to crack down on offenders of the new law than they do on combustible tobacco. Cigarettes and other combustible products will remain legal to buy and sell." *[my emphasis] ...

A Food and Health ministry official told the Post that visitors to the popular tourist city would be expected to voluntarily discard vaping products before passing through customs. Officials are concerned that importation for personal use might somehow lead to sales in Hong Kong.

“Our principle is that no one should be allowed to bring in any of the alternative smoking products, because they are likely to say it’s for their own use, and we won’t be able to keep track of it after they come into Hong Kong,” Yuen told the Post. “We don’t want a black market to come out of such a loophole.”

EDIT: Forgot to quote my source.
https://vaping360.com/vape-news/76716/hong-kong-is-set-to-ban-vapes-completely/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (15/2/19)

From the sublime to the ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/19)

Well that's another country I won't be visiting... so far off the list is Thailand, Singapore and Hong Kong! Been to Thailand and Hong Kong so that's not a loss.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BubiSparks (15/2/19)

And they're concerned of a black market developing...? Ha, watch this space....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger (15/2/19)

Just wondering what places like Gearbest and the likes are going to do now, they run their sales through Hong Kong due to no sales tax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (15/2/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Just wondering what places like Gearbest and the likes are going to do now, they run their sales through Hong Kong due to no sales tax.


May not affect them since they ship from the main land I think. Apparently very common for Chinese companies to have there admin and sales office in HK. Maybe they'll smuggle there juice via drone like they started to do with iPhones.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## G+3 (16/2/19)

That's insane. Was in HK last year and what a place to see and travel. Was still on the stinkies then and you could smoke just about anywhere you wanted too. Now that I think about it I did not see one person vaping though so is it really such a problem there? As Mr Fisher says won't be going back there purly based on this if it's passed. Not going to volunteer to toss my mod in the bin like a bottle of water at customs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Elmien (16/2/19)

I recently watched a video about vaping from 2014 where they also speculate about vaping being a "gateway" to smoking. Five years later this ridiculous theory is still doing the rounds. Every time I see something like that my eyes involuntarily roll so hard I am afraid that they will get stuck in the wrong position. Anyone who has smoked and vaped will know that cigarettes taste disgusting after you have vaped. I am sure there were no vapers giving their input on that ridiculous law.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/19)

wtf? Is'nt HK part of China and China is the main producer of vape related items ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (16/2/19)

ARYANTO said:


> wtf? Is'nt HK part of China and China is the main producer of vape related items ?


#TheEmpireStrikesBack.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (13/5/22)

Hong Kong’s Ecig Swansong


Hong Kong has now implemented its ban on all tobacco harm reduction products and the first arrests have been made as part of the Pharmacy and Poisons Regulations




www.planetofthevapes.co.uk





10 May 2022

"With the implementation of this ridiculous, retrograde policy, vape stores have been forced to dump existing stock and shut up shop for good. A once thriving ecig business sector has died, and those left attempting to provide 95% safer solutions to tobacco related disease have been driven underground.

Local Hong Kong news sources are reporting stores in shopping centres with the shutters down bearing closure or lease notices.

The Pharmacy and Poisons Regulations bans the import, sale and manufacture of vape devices, heated tobacco products, and herbal cigarettes. Offenders face a maximum fine of over £5000 and six months in prison. The act of vaping is still legal, but access to electronic cigarettes will force vapers to seek out the black market.

So far, Hong Kong customs officers have seized products valued at over £1.5 million. Oddly, considering that China is the source of the majority of ecig products, customs report that these products came from Japan, South Korea, the United States. Also, they have shut down two industrial units in Sheung Shui and Cheung Sha Wan being used for heated tobacco product warehousing.

The report states that the products seized at Hong Kong International Airport were contained in packaged labelled as toys and gifts. In addition, Hong Kong customs officers have arrested nine men and two women, and appropriated a delivery van and a couple of cars..."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/5/22)

ARYANTO said:


> wtf? Is'nt HK part of China and China is the main producer of vape related items ?



There's a history between the two - HK is protected by a British 50 year contract that prevents China from imposing the "Chinese" way, laws, etc. in HK but it's sort of not being adhered to, HK want to be their own country and not rejoin China, etc. 

That must have something to do with this too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (13/5/22)

China and India due to the population size have more smokers than anywhere else in the world. Tobacco is taxed and this must generate billions and billions of USD into the fiscus year on year.

License and registration​Companies must receive approval and obtain a license from the tobacco monopoly administrative department of the State Council before they can establish business to manufacture e-cigarettes. The license must then be ratified and registered by the market supervision and management department.


To be eligible for a production license, companies must meet the below criteria:
Have an appropriate amount of funding for the production of e-cigarettes;
Have the necessary technology, and equipment required for the production of e-cigarettes;
Comply with the national e-cigarette industry policy requirements; and
Other criteria stipulated by the STMA.
Manufacturers must reapply for a license if their scope of business changes and obtain approval from the STMA if they intend to expand production capacity.

The tobacco products used by manufacturers to produce e-cigarette products and nicotine must be purchased from a company with the right to operate and may not be purchased from an illegal seller.

The above in my mind is a big stick to control the MONEY, much as it is the the good ol USof A

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

